# Here's Cruiser................



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Another cutie! I think they must save the most adorable ones for you to take home, photograph, and post their pictures here. I'm so glad it works that way! He is really cute and it looks like he feels right at home.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

AAWWWW a puppy! He is so cute! How old?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> AAWWWW a puppy! He is so cute! How old?


12 weeks... 23 pounds.... He came right up the stairs, and pounced right on Maggie, then went to Abbie and then to Hootie.....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow, 23 lbs? His legs are huge! He reminds me of Abbie for some reason.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

tell me why and how someone can let that go? we got two of them this week 12 weeks old....AMAZING. Why do so many people think puppies/dogs are disposable.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Has he seen the heart doc yet?


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaaawwwwwwwwwww!!!! He's adorable!!1 Only 12 weeks? Wow...he's gonna be a big boy!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

RUT ROH...CUTE ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He's precious!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OMG what an angel!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Has he seen the heart doc yet?


He has seen the regular vet.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I do understands how human being work?!.
I could never,ever give up a puppy or a dog,for that matter and never have!.
This little is gorgeous and I would die to get a guy like him!!.
One day,I will get my 3rd dog!.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

He is soooo cute!!!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG Mary...you got to be the luckiest woman in the world being able to do what you do.......Your so wonderful!!...Dont u get attached to these guys????...I couldnt give them up......Hows my man Hootie????


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

What a handsome little guy he is!! Did he get Maggie's approval? He obviously knows who the boss of your house is...LOL!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

woodysmama said:


> OMG Mary...you got to be the luckiest woman in the world being able to do what you do.......Your so wonderful!!...Dont u get attached to these guys????...I couldnt give them up......Hows my man Hootie????


Some are harder to give up than others...... Hootie man is great.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

gold'nchocolate said:


> What a handsome little guy he is!! Did he get Maggie's approval? He obviously knows who the boss of your house is...LOL!


Maggie doesnt really bother with him to much... she really never does with the puppies.....She gets to rough trying to play with the babies....


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

What an ADORABLE lil guy he is...Keep up the GREAT work....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

He certainly is a little cutie. I cant imagine he will be around long. Just a sweet looking little guy. Great photos.


----------

